# help with getting another V



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We currently have a 2.5 year old female Vizsla named Foxie. We want to get her a companion and think that now is the best time. My question is this. How do you think she will react or how long will it take for her to get used to a new dog in the house? She is fantastic with other dogs, enjoys 99 percent of all dogs she meets. We have dogsat before, once being for 2 weeks. When the other dog took her toys or sat in her spots or laid in her bed, she looked so sad. She would sit in the opposite end of the rooms and just look miserable. She would not play with the toys with the other dog when she wanted to play. What do you guys think? I think she would take a while but eventually love it, i hope... we also would be getting a puppy if that helps.


----------



## kathleenleff (Feb 17, 2010)

If she's anything like Maple, it will take about two minutes for them to be inseparable.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I think you should be okay. You know what to expect, and what needs to be done since you've already raised Foxie.
They'll work out their own long term relationship. You just sort of have to referee for awhile.

We have two females, Gunnr and Tika. Gunnr is way over the top and Tika is very much an "in your pocket dog". Gunnr steals Tika's toys, steals her bed pushes her off retrieves, and in general is a brat. However, Tika will eventually have enough and run Gunnr into a tree, a door jamb, a wall, and generally knock the beejesus out of her. then steal her food.
At the end of the day though they are laying on the same bed, even though two are provided, and sleeping on top of one another. They have their own relationship and I don't intefere unless necessary.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Our two are only 8 months apart in age. We feel like getting the second one was the best move we ever made. As with Gunnr and Tika they play hard and sometimes appear to be mean to each other but when they go to bed they sleep on each other,

We think our dogs should always have a canine companion!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

thanks guys, we hopefully will be getting a pup in January


----------

